

What's Wrong with Copy Protection - zacharypinter
http://www.toad.com/gnu/whatswrong.html

======
zacharypinter
The article is a tad long, but it has some great points about how technology
is eliminating scarcity and the problems with trying to keep scarcity through
law and copy protection.

